# The evil tackle shop snare.(or fishing junkie)



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day all, I just popped into my local tackle provider today to purchase some small jig heads and some cockles ;-) . I came out with....lol :? ...here we go....1x Yankee landing net with scales built in....1X Gulp 2" camo sandworms....1x pack of jig heads......1x penn 6" long nose pliers......1x450gm cockles......1x Pflueger Contender 7535 spin reel......1x usg-sp46l ugly stik spin rod (for yak fishing).....270m mustad ultra braid-yellow(which filled the reel perfectly I might add)...1x can of innox. Took about an hour :shock: ...lol....Then stopped on the way to the Port to pick up a replacement ruler for that which I lost a couple weeks back :? . Watched thresher shark yak vid with tackle guy took about an hour :lol: . Got to the ramp and setting up my new stuff took a bit longer and was approached by the friendliest pair of Police oficers it has ever been my good fortune to meet as one of them regularly fishes the port I think and suggested a creek to try...lol. They were facinated by the fully kitted out Hobie Outback 8) , as were about three other groups of folk. Helped a guy jump start his car. All in all I took about 3.5 hours extra to get in the water and ended up somewhere in the region of 400 bucks poorer. Am I a hopeless case. Are there others out there who when confronted by bright shiny new fishing gear just cave in entirely and buy the lot....oh did I mention the 1x braid scissors? Blooded the rod on a yellowfin whiting around 30cm two small bream and a big gnarly hookup that only lasted 10 seconds before I heard a big splash behind me and it was off. Woulda been a nice one. Had to cut trip short asI didn't bring my light as i was planning to hit the water 3 and a half hours earlier...lol. Post shopping depression....always sets in later...lol.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

That net looks the goods. So you just leave the fish in it and weigh it all. Is the weight of the net automatically tared out?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

mike.... i pray you never come within 50km of coffs harbour, home of MO tackle aka fishing tackle australia.........

you would be there all day and have to take on a 2nd mortgage


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

@ WayneD It is definitely just what I was after in a net plus the scales and yup the net weight is tared off already.
@crazyratwoman I stopped off in Coffs on a patrol boat once in the early 90's.....Bought a camera as I recall......Doh!...lol


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds like me in an Aquarium store mate. I've spent 3x more than i wanted to on my new planted tank and it is still going. I'm still trying to justify making the whole thing computer controlled (for the benefit of the discus of course, not just because i think it is cool :roll. It's all downhill from here. Just dont forget about your humble Alvey when you start special ordering reels and lures from Japan. ;-)


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Lmao L3GACY :lol: :lol: , I won't be going that far :shock: . I have 3 beach rods 10-12-14 ft and three yak rods now and a couple of jetty rods. Lures and stuff maybe but I think I've got everything I need to fish just about anywhere. Besides, I will only be taking cash in the rough quantities required for the purchase from now on....lol. Of course braiding my other Alvey is going to be expensive....lol. But worth it. Not much is going to run off with that sort of length of 50lb braid on an truck winch. Just for special occasions though so that one will have to wait. Sorry about the blurry pics, probably shoulda held the camera still....lol.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

I always go for a little shop every pay day.I'm afraid I'm getting to be one of those people who go into a tackle shop to buy a specific lure and then see about ten others and then have to wander aimlessly around the shop mentally calculating the pros and cons of buying this one or that one.Then after battling thru that challenge its off to the jig head department.Can't just buy one thing at Fishing tackle Australia can you? Then I'll spend the following week getting ready to race in there next payday to pick up the second placegetter from the week before.Unless of course I see a better one.... 
Come to think of it I go through the same ritual every payday in the bottle shop.


----------



## anyyakildoo (Feb 28, 2008)

fishnut said:


> Fishydude,
> You are not alone mate, I have been banned by the ball and chain from even going into the tackle shop lately because I can't only buy just the one thing I went there for. It is addictive (but fun) with all those bright shiney things saying , "take me home , take me home", sometimes you just can't help yourself. So as you can see, I really need to get to the tackle store but she won't let me!!!!!!!!!
> Luckily the missus doesn't know about my online tackle purchases :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> And if you think we are all bad, wait until you see Buff's addiction ;-) .
> Cheers Darren


i'm in the same boat as you, i have to sneak into the tackle shop on the way home from work but always spend more than i planned and end up in the shit a day or two later when she cant account for some dollars :lol:


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Lol....Good to see I am not alone, although now that I'm unmarried again there is no-one to stop me which is a little scary. Yesterday I hope was a little bit of rebellion for all those times I went :shock: "that looks nice" and recieved the :roll: :evil: look, meaning "if you buy that we will discuss it at extraordinary length and nausiating detail, along with any other shortcomings I can think of". It is a really nice rod and reel setup though...very comfie and tons of grunt. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
Cheers
Mike


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishydude said:


> if you buy that we will discuss it at extraordinary length and nausiating detail, along with any other shortcomings I can think of


Gotta love it, eh. Casual relationships for me for a while for EXACTLY that reason.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Good to hear I'm not the only one with a problem









Dropped into my local tackle shop for some leader on Friday and walked out over a $100 lighter









Good to see you were able to christen the new rod and reel


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

Tackle Shop Junkies thread :lol:

Hi my name is Wayne and I have a problem with tackle shops.
And boat shops 
And electronics stores
And auto stores
And hardware stores
And the PUB

It often takes me an hour to launch as I am always getting accosted by randoms wanting to chat about the yak. 
Good looking girls in bikinis - cool, everybody else I am trying to go fishing pleeeeease go away.
Last time a guy who also has a prowler was yakking to me and after an hour ended up with his wife walking off with the shiats and beeping the horn as she drove past :lol:


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, it's good to know that if I have a problem at least I'm not alone 8) . Have been able to resist the lures and stuff mostly and thought I was perhaps one of the lucky ones ;-) , but no I guess I have a problem. I mean I had no intention, no inkling that I would buy up big in there :shock: . I too have trouble with a lot of electronics stuff but have adressed this buy not going to shops that sell that kind of gear and stopping the pc upgrades ;-) . Also stopped going to the pub :shock: ...lol. Getting accosted by strange scantily-clad lasses, I agree has its up side :twisted: ..... but lately I've felt like I'm in a zoo :shock: ...lol. Of course the police vehicle coming my way always makes me nervous :shock: ...lol.(Thinking,thinking.....no I don't think I did anything stupid on the way in. Am I parked right?)...lol. Actually, buff I am not sure but I may frequent the same tackle shop as waterboy has mentioned you when I hinted another time that I might have a problem...lol.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Been there, done that.......now in the tackle twelve step program. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Me too, never 12 steps away from fishing tackle.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

im a bit of a junky too, and not ashamed to admit it. i walked into a tackle store today (ray and annes for you locals) while driving around for work for a bit of a browse. even took my wallet expecting to buy something. i left without buying anything - no leader, no lures, no SP's - nothing. first time ever :lol:

i was so proud of myself :roll: 

it is do-able guys, use the force! or give in and buy everything (this works easy too)!!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, since the my last post in this thread I had to drive past a tackle shop.

Sx40, pack of hooks, a bubblepop, and a tiny floater/diver somehow made it into the car.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

water_baby said:


> i left without buying anything - no leader, no lures, no SP's - nothing. first time ever :lol:


Man, I wouldnt say i'm a tackle junky but i coudnt do that. I'm off the water at the moment and even when i go in just to get some fishing reports i end up leaving with some more sp's or terminal tackle. I can't even use it at the moment! Ah well, i guess we can always justify a purchase with...

 "At least i'm not as bad as Buff" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

fishydude said:


> Actually, buff I am not sure but I may frequent the same tackle shop, as Waterboy has mentioned you when I hinted another time that I might have a problem...lol.
> Cheers
> Mike


Yep just one of the stores that I frequent (hang around like a crazed maniac







)
Actually Mark (WB) and I are fishing the SA Bream Classic together, just hope his boat is big enough



















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Next time you are in the one on old port road you will see me on the brag broad with a kingfish... :lol: 
:roll: i don't have a problem :roll: :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Fishydude,

What ever you do, you better not check this mob out. :twisted: :lol:

http://www.cabelas.com/home.jsp;jsessio ... estid=2619

I spend a couple of hundred here every month.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm baaad baaad - but I think theres a few badder than me by the looks of things......


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

The fishSA forum has an AA meeting thread (artificials anonymous) with 61 pages worth :twisted:


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Well that's put it all in perspective for me  . The lure fetish I seem to have beat. Only been using lures regularly since yak fishing though so will have to watch it ;-) . It seems that my problem might be more in the wackadoo nick knack department than lures :shock: . For instance I have a fairly new smoker, and keep seeing new and improved models and think about upgrading. I see a nice Alvey rod with the low winch fitting and a heavy action as opposed to the light rods you usually find and I am lost :twisted: . Of course then you really need a new Alvey to put on it :twisted: :twisted: . Will I get a new rod holder or make one :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: ? Hmm....wonder what sort of line I should put on this one :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: .....Now I need some new sinkers to drag this heavy line out on this grunty rod :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: ...Eight ounce should do it...lol....and so on. Oops, my tacklebox is full :lol: ....best I get another. I've been trying to avoid the whole fly fishing thing but I think it will get me too :lol: ...lol. Especially after checking out that site hairymick :shock: ....lol. Doh! As for buff all I can say is you must have lots of pockets on your PFD :lol: ....lol. I think the only thing that will save me is if I grab really good gear when I shop 8) . Then I will be so happy using it that the next attention grabber will have to be pretty special, if you know what I mean. Of course the more I use the more leashes I will have to get :shock: ...lol....maybe should have stuck with the lighter yak as I couldn't carry it all on the invader...lol.I'll Have to track down that AA thread on fishSA Swamp...lol. It's a lot healthier than smoking I guess.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

Buff (In my best kindergarten voice) can i borrow some


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

so buff has lots of lures/sp's AND catches lots of fish hey??

HMM, THATS IT.. Off to the tackle shop. I obviously don't have enough lures.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

fishingchap next time your in Adelaide I'll flick a few your way ;-) :lol:



Davey G said:


> so buff has lots of lures/sp's AND catches lots of fish hey??


Cant disagree with the first part of that observation as I do admit I am a lureaholic and have a *slight* problem ;-)

Don't know about the second part :? all I can say is I do like chucking plastic at water and sometimes a suicidal fish does jump on :lol: :lol:


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

I was jsut driving past BCF, I swear .... the the car just turned left all on on it's own
I couldn't believe it
Four SX-40s, Rap SR-7 & XRD-10 and a Starlo Flatty lure later......
But they were all on special :lol:

I need help


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Lmao....it sounds like you did ok on your own :shock: . You don't need help :shock: ;-)  
Cheers
Mike.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep I have to admit to being pretty sad. I go without food so I can spend the money on tackle. When I bought the yak 8 months ago I had five rods. I counted 19 the other day and Im off to get another one now. :roll: 
Last week I went in for a rod for one reel and came away with a new $600 combo and didnt get the original rod. Some lunchtimes I go to the only tackle outlet in the city and just fondle all the gear to get my fix. Everytime I go there I hear "Security Check Section D" so I assume there talking aboiut me. Truth is they only have crap and I rarely buy any of it but ....
Ive taken the last two Thursdays off work to go fishing and ended up in the tackle store on the way home each time. I battled to go to work today with the weather the way it was. Saved myself another few hundred in tackle too I suspect. 
All around my unit are piles of tackle and fishing gear. Soon Im going to start making my own jigheads so the place will always smell of molten lead. A mate just gave me heaps of his fathers gear from the eighties. Some of the lures are so crude it makes you appreciate what we have today. Ill put up a post with pics of some of it soon.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Paulo

Maaaaannn you've got it BAAAAAAAD !!!!

I rarely bother with the tackle shops - only online now - ebay etc.. I price check between Mos and Campbells to work out the rough price then go hunting on ebay - locaally and internationally !!!! Ive picked up some great bargains on gear half price than here........ my Slatiga was almost half the listed price !!!!

Lures have been good too if you know what your after....... theres also alot of low priced lures out there like jigs / poppers - Ive bought some at great prices... Ive just changed the terminals on them... I havent put them to the test yet - but where I'm going the fish will not notice a 5 buck lure from a 15 buck lure (well I'm hoping so).

The US stores - Cabelas and Bass Pro again are almost half price compared to whats going on here - just check the shipping costs.. get a PAyPAL account to be safe..
ANyhow happy shopping and make sure you get to use the stuff !!!!


----------

